

Bieber Takes A Picture Of Traffic, Instagram Usage Explodes - ericelias
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/21/biebergram/

======
larsj45
What happens to a startup valuation after this sort of thing happens?

------
qntm
The boy should provide load-testing services as a spinoff business.

